# Singapore IT job should I take it



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have got offer with 7000 SG dollar around 9 years of experience I have.
Next couple of weeks later is my joining.

I need to know if this is good offer.
Post 1 month i will be calling my family(wife and kid) as well.

Need to know the living cost, rent and other details.
Will I be able to save substantial amount at the end of month?

Which areas are cheap for staying in rented house?
Anything else i need to consider before moving to singapore?

Regards,


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

S$7000/month is not much for an IT specialist with 9 years experience, but local employers often offer Indians low pay, because there are many of them desperate enough to take it nevertheless.

The money is enough for a single guy (and calls to India are cheap). You will save plenty.

However, if you want your family to join you, you will have to set you priorities (and there will be hardly any savings):
Rent will be around S$2500-4000/month (depending on location and property).
Daily living expenses (excl. any luxuries like restaurant meals, alcohol, taxis, etc.) approx. S$600/month per person.
Kindergarten/Pre-school costs S$1000/month.
Local schools (IF your child can get a place, which is very difficult!) cost S$500/month.
International schools (there is an Indian International School) cost S$1500-3000/month.
Having a maid (domestic helper) costs around S$1000/month (all included).
Having a small car costs S$1500/month or more (AFTER you paid the S$80000 or more to buy one!).
Taxes are low, at around S$200/month in your case.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

beppi said:


> S$7000/month is not much for an IT specialist with 9 years experience, but local employers often offer Indians low pay, because there are many of them desperate enough to take it nevertheless.
> 
> The money is enough for a single guy (and calls to India are cheap). You will save plenty.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detailed breakup.

I am planning to stay with family (just wife) - looking for average 2 BHK house.
will not be going with any maid or as such..(car is not in my planned stuff)..
then how much I can save from that?

Tax if i heard is 6% right?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The income tax rate depends on your income - you can calculate it at www.iras.gov.sg.
How much you save depends on your spending choices, which nobody here knows.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

OK But also i want to what are the renting options available for both single and family
single - is there something like Paying guest for economical purpose
family - 2 bhk is enough? how much it will be ..some wer near south sg (tanjong pagar)


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

For a single, you can also rent a sublet room (for around S$1000/month), but you'll have limited privacy and most likely will not be allowed to cook. A room with attached bath and aircon will cost more than that.
For a family, you really only have the choice of various sized flats, the cheapest are 3-room (2-bedroom) and you may be able to find one for S$2000/month (but you might not like it). Better budget S$3000/month to get something reasonable.
Tanjong Pagar is quite central and has very few residential places (at high prices).


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

@rams2012
There are so many similar posts, you can google to get more info

I would just add one line , If your Banglore Salary is more than 18-20L then its better not to take this Job.
Years of exp are getting irrelevant these days


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

ani_india said:


> @rams2012
> There are so many similar posts, you can google to get more info
> 
> I would just add one line , If your Banglore Salary is more than 18-20L then its better not to take this Job.
> Years of exp are getting irrelevant these days


Hi Ani,

Thanks for the update.
Yes My salary is around 20.5 lakh in india.
They are providing around 8000 SG dollar.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That "rule of thumb" might be a bit different given recent changes in the relative values of these two currencies. The Indian rupee has fallen in value relative to other currencies, and the Singapore dollar is quite strong right now. Of course that could change again, but if the goal is to convert some of those Singapore dollars to rupees to send to India, rupees are rather inexpensive right now.

To give an example, according to Oanda.com, on February 6, 2014, converting S$8,000 (at the mid-point interbank rate) would produce 393,635 rupees. On February 6, 2013, you would have only received 344,490 rupees for that same S$8,000. That's a big change in the value of the rupee relative to Singapore dollars in just one year.

The actual number of rupees you get in exchange for S$8,000 would be lower due to commissions, fees, and/or exchange rate spreads since it's not possible to get the mid-point interbank rate. But the mid-point interbank rate is useful for comparison purposes over time to show the relative movement between two currencies.


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

rams2012 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got offer with 7000 SG dollar around 9 years of experience I have.
> Next couple of weeks later is my joining.
> ...


Hi Rams

First of all, Congratulations for getting a job there. Just wanted to know some details how you applied and how you were successfully able to land a job there. I have been trying for like a long time & not even getting a single reply. I connected with many recruiters and HR people there and many of them have my CV and have taken information from me.....but no progress... I would be grateful to you if you could please share your experience and how did you actually go about it. Please PM me if you can it would be really helpful for me.


----------

